
Ask HN: What is Spotify desktop client built with? - humility
In the age of slow, heavy bug prone electron apps, the Spotify desktop client does a lot of things right - it&#x27;s not too heavy on system resources, reliable and has never crashed on me, once. Does anyone know what technologies is it built with?
======
AngeloAnolin
I believe they use the Chromium Embedded Framework.

It has been discussed on Quora [1] by some Spotify Devs.

[1] [https://www.quora.com/How-is-JavaScript-used-within-the-
Spot...](https://www.quora.com/How-is-JavaScript-used-within-the-Spotify-
desktop-application-Is-it-packaged-up-and-run-locally-only-retrieving-the-
assets-as-and-when-needed-What-JavaScript-VM-is-used)

------
dv_dt
Maybe it works better on other platforms, but on Linux it's a resource hog and
feels like a slow electron app..

